
Cryptocurrencies Are Selling Off - ineedasername
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-08/bitcoin-resumes-drop-as-asian-regulation-demand-concerns-linger
======
jpatokal
Err, Ethereum hit an all-time high yesterday (~$1250) and at time of writing
is up for the day:
[https://www.coingecko.com/en/price_charts/ethereum/usd](https://www.coingecko.com/en/price_charts/ethereum/usd)

Don't get me wrong, I'm also expecting the bubble to burst, but I see no signs
that this particular decline is "the big one".

~~~
thisisit
Just goes to show how volatility of these coins. What I find surprising,
something which no one is talking about especially with the Mark Zuckerberg
comparison and all that, is the drop in Ripple. As I write this, coinmarketcap
says a huge 25% drop.

~~~
dahdum
Ripple price compared to Bitcoin/Ethereum was and still is ridiculous. My
harebrained theory is that the Arrington $100M crypto fund requiring deposit
in XRP drove the price way up.

I thought I had a sense of this market until Ripple...the network is good but
XRP isn't much needed to use it.

------
electic
Not sure what Bloomberg is looking at but most mainstream sites are writing
articles with information in it that is just wrong or FUD like.

Ethereum as an example, is near an all time high as PoS nears. Many other
tokens with unique use cases like NEO and XMR are at all time highs as well.

~~~
ukulele
What is PoS?

~~~
grzm
Depends greatly on context, but here it refers to Proof of Stake.

[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Proof_of_Stake](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Proof_of_Stake)

~~~
dahdum
In relation to price, PoS removes the energy expenditure required to mine
coins. Without constant selling pressure of miners selling to cover
electricity costs, price may rise.

------
thisisit
> Coinmarketcap.com’s decision to exclude Korean pricing data for coins helped
> create the appearance of a large drop in prices, which some traders
> attributed as playing a part in the selloff.

Any particular reason this price exclusion has happened?

~~~
jpatokal
Korea has tight exchange controls and it's very difficult to register on the
local exchanges unless you're a local resident. This blog post has more
detail:

[https://medium.com/cryptonight/investigating-the-great-
korea...](https://medium.com/cryptonight/investigating-the-great-korean-
bitcoin-arbitrage-opportunity-32e4e547a730)

------
MatthaeusHarris
Autoplays video with sound.

~~~
thisisit
That is a staple on Bloomberg. Disabling scripts is the only way out.

~~~
rwc
Or Safari

